# I need drivers for HP ez2000 notebook



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I re-installed Windows Xp Pro. lately on HP ez2000 notebook.

I need drivers for HP ez2000 notebook.


All the devices not detected are show in this link-

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=88662&stc=1&d=1300489274

I tried to install sound driver and video drivers from hp site but it said installation failure.
Only thing which worked was the wireless dirver.


Could someone please tell me what to do ?

I downloaded drivers from here-

Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion ze2000 CTO Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

None of them seem to work .

Only thing different is that mine doesn't have CTO at the end of HP ez2000.
But I can't find one without CTO.

Thanks.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi zhong,

did you install the chipset driver. that should be installed first then the rest


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

No, where do I get the chipset driver for it ?-


Mainboard
Bus(es) : AGP PCI IMB USB i2c/SMBus
MP Support : 1 CPU(s)
Model : 3090
Version : 46.11
Serial Number : None
BIOS Version : HP - 20040815
BIOS Date : 08/15/05
BIOS Vendor : Hewlett-Packard



Thanks.



oscer1 said:


> hi zhong,
> 
> did you install the chipset driver. that should be installed first then the rest


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Is it I download this one?

Intel Chipset Installation Utility HP Pavilion ze2000 CTO Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)




zhong said:


> No, where do I get the chipset driver for it ?-
> 
> 
> Mainboard
> ...


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

just so i am giving you the right info could you run a everest report and attach it here. can get it from my signature


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Is it suppose uninstall all the drivers and tell you which are the right drivers to install or what ?

What happens after you re-boot it tried to detect hardware and prompts you for file or cd
to put in to install, but you don't know what it is ? Nor have the right files or cd ?

Thanks.



oscer1 said:


> just so i am giving you the right info could you run a everest report and attach it here. can get it from my signature


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

everest will tell me everything i need to know to advise what to download for your computer.
whats the full model number of the notebook should be a tag on bottom of laptop.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok here is the Everest report.

So what files I need to download ?

Thanks.


I think I may have installed wrong chipset on HP downloads.

What should I do ?

Thanks.

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage  Computer Diagnostics & Network Audits Software | Lavalys.com
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer HOME
Generator ze2000laptop
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2011-03-19
Time 18:55


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name HOME
User Name ze2000laptop

Motherboard:
CPU Type Mobile Intel Pentium M 725J, 1600 MHz (16 x 100)
Motherboard Name Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion ze2000 (EC234UA#ABL)
Motherboard Chipset Intel Alviso-G i915GM
System Memory 502 MB (PC2700 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type Phoenix (08/15/05)

Display:
Video Adapter Intel GMA 900
3D Accelerator Intel GMA 900

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-1]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F
Disk Drive ST960821A (60 GB, 5400 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GWA-4082N
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 57223 MB (53825 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (192.168.1.101)
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC

Peripherals:
Printer Brother HL-2040 series via LogMeIn
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
USB2 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - Enhanced USB2 Controller [B-1]
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery


--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ BIOS ]

BIOS Properties:
Vendor Hewlett-Packard
Version F.11
Release Date 08/15/2005
Size 512 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, BBS, Smart Battery
Supported Standards DMI, APM, ACPI, ESCD, PnP
Expansion Capabilities ISA, PCI, AGP, PCMCIA, USB

[ System ]

System Properties:
Manufacturer Hewlett-Packard
Product HP Pavilion ze2000 (EC234UA#ABL)
Version Rev 1
Serial Number CNF5340HC3
Universal Unique ID 2061967E-5510DA11-A7F000C0-9FB68FFE
Wake-Up Type Power Switch

[ Motherboard ]

Motherboard Properties:
Manufacturer Quanta
Product 3090
Version 46.11
Serial Number None

[ Chassis ]

Chassis Properties:
Manufacturer Quanta
Version N/A
Serial Number None
Chassis Type Notebook
Boot-Up State Safe
Power Supply State Safe
Thermal State Safe
Security Status None

[ Processors / Intel(R) Pentium(R) M ]

Processor Properties:
Manufacturer Intel
Version Intel(R) Pentium(R) M
External Clock 400 MHz
Maximum Clock 1600 MHz
Current Clock 1600 MHz
Type Central Processor
Voltage 3.3 V
Status Enabled
Upgrade ZIF
Socket Designation U1

[ Caches / L1 Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Maximum Size 32 KB
Installed Size 32 KB
Supported SRAM Type Asynchronous, Burst, Pipeline Burst
Current SRAM Type Asynchronous
Socket Designation L1 Cache

[ Caches / L2 Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Maximum Size 2048 KB
Installed Size 2048 KB
Supported SRAM Type Asynchronous, Burst, Pipeline Burst
Current SRAM Type Burst
Socket Designation L2 Cache

[ Memory Devices / DIMM 1 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 256 MB
Speed 400 MHz
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator DIMM 1
Bank Locator Bank 0,1

[ Memory Devices / DIMM 2 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 256 MB
Speed 400 MHz
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator DIMM 2
Bank Locator Bank 2,3

[ System Slots / MiniPCI Slot J20 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation MiniPCI Slot J20
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ On-Board Devices / 8 ]

On-Board Device Properties:
Description 8


--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Mobile Intel Pentium M 725J
CPU Alias Dothan
CPU Stepping C0
Engineering Sample No
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz
CPUID Revision 000006D8h
Core Voltage 1.340 V

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 1396.83 MHz (original: 1600 MHz)
CPU Multiplier 14.0x
CPU FSB 99.77 MHz (original: 100 MHz)
Memory Bus 166.29 MHz

CPU Cache:
L1 Code Cache 32 KB
L1 Data Cache 32 KB
L2 Cache 2 MB (On-Die, ATC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID <DMI>
Motherboard Name Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion ze2000 (EC234UA#ABL)

Chipset Properties:
Motherboard Chipset Intel Alviso-G i915GM
Memory Timings 2.5-3-3-7 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

SPD Memory Modules:
DIMM1: Samsung M4 70L3224FT0-CB3 256 MB PC2700 DDR SDRAM (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz)
DIMM2: Samsung M4 70L3224FT0-CB3 256 MB PC2700 DDR SDRAM (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz)

BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 08/15/05
Video BIOS Date 09/13/20
DMI BIOS Version F.11

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter Intel 82915GM Graphics Controller 0
GPU Code Name Alviso-GM (Integrated 8086 / 2592, Rev 03)


--------[ Power Management ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Power Management Properties:
Current Power Source AC Line
Battery Status 100 % (High Level)
Full Battery Lifetime Unknown
Remaining Battery Lifetime Unknown


--------[ Sensor ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sensor Properties:
Sensor Type HDD

Temperatures:
CPU 58 °C (136 °F)
Seagate ST960821A 46 °C (115 °F)


--------[ CPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I attached the file. Cuz too much to paste it all here.

Thanks


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

So where can I download teh drivers for this ez2000 notebook ?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=88705&d=1300579496

Thanks.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

The main thing is that I want to get the sound drivers for the ez2000 notebook.
At the moment there is no sound.

And all the devices not detected here, which I assume is because I don't have the drivers for them ?-

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=88662&stc=1&d=1300489274


And where do I doanload sound card driver for my ez2000 notebook ?
The one I use at HP website says "Install Failed".



Thanks.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

try this driver for your sound.
Conexant AC-Link Audio Driver HP Pavilion ze2120ca Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

So this was the correct chip set to install ?-

Intel Chipset Installation Utility HP Pavilion ze2000 CTO Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

Since I installed it already.

What else do I need to install you think ?

All those yellow ? on Device Manager here-

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=88662&stc=1&d=1300489274

What should I download and install to get rid of them ?


Thanks.





oscer1 said:


> try this driver for your sound.
> Conexant AC-Link Audio Driver HP Pavilion ze2120ca Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

If you are connected to internet with your notebook, go here and have hp auto detect it.
24/7 Online support for HP's Home and Home Office Products - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi zhong,

try hitech suggestion, 

from your everest report when i put (EC234UA#ABL) in the link here i get this for your computer is were i gave the driver for your sound which matches your dev/ven numbers.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Use the Unkown Device Identifier to see what hardware you have.
Unknown Device Identifier - Freeware Download


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi zhong,

just checking do you still need help here? if not please mark thread as solved


----------

